# Line icing up



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I wanted to get your input on this one. I have been out the last couple of cold days trying my hand at saugeye with swims and jerks. Things aren't going too bad, but i'm getting some serious icing of my guides on the rod. I use suffix 20 lb, (6 lb diameter). I talked with a guy today who was out there who said use mono when it gets cold. The only thing about that is I have no power to pop that 7 dollar bait out of trouble if it gets stuck. Any thoughts?


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

YEA ,we all have been there what I do is to use 12lb nanofil and all so put some type of lip balm on my guides this helps out a lot . But that's just me


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

Try putting vaseline on the eyes of your rod. It helps prevent ice from forming. I'd definitely recommend using mono, but to each there own. I usually have a spare spool of mono in case the ice begins to really bother me. Hope this helps.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Use a fused line instead of a braided lone. Nothing will totally eliminate the icing unless you invent and then market "guide heaters" and make millions of dollars. Then you can fluy South in the winter and forget the icing problem.


----------



## basshunter11 (Jul 2, 2006)

You can spray wd40 on your line while it is on the spool. Take the can with you and spray again when it starts to ice up. Not sure this works with braid but it helps with mono and fluorocarbon.


----------



## CarolinaKid (Aug 24, 2013)

What's wrong with braid? Does the ice fray it? First time fishing in the winter obviously.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

CarolinaKid said:


> What's wrong with braid? Does the ice fray it? First time fishing in the winter obviously.


The fibers of the braid soak up a bit more water than mono would, or as some other guys are saying than fused would either- which is a bummer because I love my suffix...might only be a spring/summer/fall option for me, though.


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Shortdrift said:


> Use a fused line instead of a braided lone. Nothing will totally eliminate the icing unless you invent and then market "guide heaters" and make millions of dollars. Then you can fluy South in the winter and forget the icing problem.:rolleues:



Dang there goes my plan. Its weird though because i was out today and my line starts freezing up and i thought that exact thingbattery in the handle some kind of metal strip running to each guideI wonder if anyones ever done it before?


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

any body try,pul out 50' braid line from reel,take lipstik,put the line on top and hold that with tumb,and reel the line back on reel,it should waterpruf the line.

snag


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah I have though about using parafin wax to coat the braid too. Im sure it would help some. I have some braided line that is close to wearing out so I think I will try it on that first.
I have a friend who is basically a genius when it comes to electronics and circuits etc... Im going to ask him to make me some heated guides.
The idea has been patented by someone but it seems they are not making them.
Could be why you don't see it for sale anywhere.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

We winter smallmouth fish in TN every winter, and we've had plenty of 10-20 degree days. I've found that Yozuri Hybrid (which they market as 100% waterproof) drags a LOT less water to the rod/reel than anything I've used. That's all I'll use down there in the winter. You'll still get some ice up, but not even close to anything else I've used.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Fish through it, deel with it,is what i have learned.., another thing i find helps is catching fish, the movement and weight of the fish knocks alot of the ice off...

Something else i have done is switched my rodtips eyes out to a size bigger then normal,has helped a little... i grew up fishing mono so have no problem switching over this time of yr...


----------



## kwizzle (Apr 7, 2012)

Good tip thigpen coated eyelets with Vaseline last night and had much less freeze up then buddy. I like to take two poles this time of year one mono one with braid. It is amazing how much faster the braid will freeze up the eyelets


----------



## Jarnos123 (Aug 8, 2011)

There is some stuff out there called "Reel Magic". I found some at Wal Mart. it is in an aeresol can.
It is intended to keep line memory to a minimum but found it also does help keep the ice out. During a typical outing I will spray the spool 2 or 3 times. 
no guarantees but it does help.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Chapstick also works - Of course I fogot to bring some last saturday night and my eye lids keep freezing up. Like Saugeyefisher said sometimes you just have to deal with it.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

ShakeDown said:


> We winter smallmouth fish in TN every winter, and we've had plenty of 10-20 degree days. I've found that Yozuri Hybrid (which they market as 100% waterproof) drags a LOT less water to the rod/reel than anything I've used. That's all I'll use down there in the winter. You'll still get some ice up, but not even close to anything else I've used.


The reason I like the 832 braid is because of its strength. But, i'm looking at a couple of different products of mono and have it down to a couple. The first is Sufix Siege due to its low memory and its abrasion resistance. I also have been reading some good things about the Yozuri Hybrid that you mentioned. So, i'll have to make a game-time decision at BPS in Toledo when i'm driving through tomorrow. Any final thoughts on either brand?


----------



## Capt. Crude (Nov 2, 2012)

I used 10lb. nanofil this past week and I am sold. Lot less icing up of guides and line.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Now, I've heard that nanofil has some serious issues with breaking at the knot, or any nicks that might happen it just tends to snap. Anybody have issues with that?


----------



## Sid.hoover (May 4, 2012)

Northern1 said:


> Now, I've heard that nanofil has some serious issues with breaking at the knot, or any nicks that might happen it just tends to snap. Anybody have issues with that?


I used to have a few issues with the 8 lb nano but i went to 12 and it seems to have helped a lot.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

It does break at the knot and the knot is a pain in the butt to tie, it cast like a dream and it doesnt ice up the guides near as much as mono or braid. I always tie on a new snap when im going out. It does cause me to fish a lil different then with mono or braid. The line is strong but I will be trying the vicious fishing line for the cold water next.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Okay, well I decided to by the Sufix Siege tonight at Dick's. It was buy one get one 1/2 off. So I went that route. I will let you guys know how it performs when I get out tomorrow evening.


----------



## allbraid (Jan 14, 2012)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Fish through it, deel with it,is what i have learned.., another thing i find helps is catching fish, the movement and weight of the fish knocks alot of the ice off...
> 
> This is a very true statement by Saugeyefisher, I watched him pull 15 to 20 Eyes with almost no freeze up The constant hook ups kept knocking the ice off!!


----------



## Ten Bears (Jan 12, 2012)

Get some Vandams line dressing. Spray it on the guides and line on the spool the night before. Lasts about two hours on the water. Reapply as needed.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

Jarnos123 said:


> There is some stuff out there called "Reel Magic". I found some at Wal Mart. it is in an aeresol can.
> It is intended to keep line memory to a minimum but found it also does help keep the ice out. During a typical outing I will spray the spool 2 or 3 times.
> no guarantees but it does help.




I love that stuff! they make a pump bottle non aerosol formula too! KVD has some good line conditioner too but I cant think of the name. I started using line conditioner about 2 years ago and predominately fish fluro carbon or mono. I wont leave home without my line conditioner now. It does help keep the ice down in the winter but I just love how much better the casting is along with reduced line memory. I think my line lasts longer too. I use it every trip regardless of the time of year.


----------

